# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  سوالات حول ثبت نام کنکور 99

## FARZAD205

از اونجایی که ثبت نام شروع شده واسه هر کسی ممکنه سوال پیش بیاد که خیلی وقت ها هم مشترکه تو این تاپیک سوالاتتون رو بفرستید که همه یک جا باشه پیدا کردنش راحت باشه :Yahoo (9): 



سایت جستجوی اطلاعات مورد نیاز ثبت نام کنکور99 (کارتون رو تو پیدا کردن کدها راحتتر میکنه)
جستجوی کدهای مورد نیاز ثبت نام آزمون سراسری سال 1399

----------


## FARZAD205

دوستان گویا فرم شماره 1 که پارسال فقط برای صرفا سوابق تحصیلی بود الان واسه  با ازمون هم اجباری شده 



​

----------


## MohammaD_Technology

سلام 
واسه ثبت نام کنکور ، تاریخ اخذ مدرک دیپلم برای دانش آموز دوازدهم ( نظام جدید ) 31 شهریور 99 میشه درسته ؟

----------


## Frozen

بچه ها من فارغ التحصیل نظام جدیدم ... ما سال 98 امتحان خرداد دادیم ولی چرا برای من سال اخذ دیپلم رو میزنه 97؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (17):

----------


## katy perry

میبخشید، ولی الان سهمیه 5 درصد کدومه؟ بعد الان سهمیه مناطق بهتره یا سهمیه 5 درصد؟

----------


## katy perry

> شما اگر سهمیه 5درصد رو وارد کنید و تایید بشه رتبه ی شمارو هم در سهمیه ی 5درصد حساب می کنن و هم در سهمیه ی مناطق و هر کدوم که بهتر بود اون رو اعمال میکنن.کد رهگیری رو هم باید از سایت آجا بگیرید.


ممنون بابت توضیحاتتون...ولی گزینه ای نداشت که انتخاب کنیم برای 5 درصدی..الان زیر25 یعنی شامل 5 درصد هم میشه؟

----------


## aminsky72

*دوستانی که نظام قدیم هستند اما بنا به دلایلی میخوان کنکور نظام جدید شرکت کنند فقط کافیه( طبق دفترچه ی راهنما) در بند19 که از شما انتخاب نوع سوالات آزمون رو می پرسه، نظام آموزشی 633رو علامت بزنن و تمام.
**تذکر مهم:به هیچ عنوان در قسمت های دیگه تیک نظام جدید633 رو نزنید.فقط بند19کافیه.*

----------


## ali_147

> بچه ها من فارغ التحصیل نظام جدیدم ... ما سال 98 امتحان خرداد دادیم ولی چرا برای من سال اخذ دیپلم رو میزنه 97؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


مشکل منم 2 روزه همینه... نمیدونم چیکار کنم؟؟؟

----------


## jun_216

دوستان داستان فرم شماره يك چيه؟

----------


## Soviet Union

*دوستان سلام . 
من امسال رو برای گرفتن معافیت تحصیلی دانشگاه پیام نور رشته مترجمی زبان ثبت نام کردم اما دو ترم مرخصی گرفتم . حالا دو تا سوال برام پیش اومده :
1 - تو بخش وضعیت تحصیل در نظام آموزش عالی باید چی بزنم ؟ بگم دانشجوی روزانه ؟ اونو که میزنم ی بخش میاد که میگه باید تا قبل 25 اسفند انصراف بدی ! دقیقا اینجا باید چ کنم ؟ 
2 - تو بخش نظام وظیفه کدوم کد شامل من میشه ؟*

----------


## Fawzi

> *دوستان سلام . 
> من امسال رو برای گرفتن معافیت تحصیلی دانشگاه پیام نور رشته مترجمی زبان ثبت نام کردم اما دو ترم مرخصی گرفتم . حالا دو تا سوال برام پیش اومده :
> 1 - تو بخش وضعیت تحصیل در نظام آموزش عالی باید چی بزنم ؟ بگم دانشجوی روزانه ؟ اونو که میزنم ی بخش میاد که میگه باید تا قبل 25 اسفند انصراف بدی ! دقیقا اینجا باید چ کنم ؟ 
> 2 - تو بخش نظام وظیفه کدوم کد شامل من میشه ؟*


سلام
 برای شرکت در کنکور نیازی به انصراف از پیام نور نیست اگر روزانه باشید باید تا اسفند انصراف بدید، شما میتونی حتی بعد از نتایج کنکور هم انصراف بدی

در کد نظام وظیفه باید بزنی ۳ و در بند ۳۲ باید بزنی دانشجوی دوره غیر روزانه هستم

----------


## Soviet Union

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Fawzi


سلام
 برای شرکت در کنکور نیازی به انصراف از پیام نور نیست اگر روزانه باشید باید تا اسفند انصراف بدید، شما میتونی حتی بعد از نتایج کنکور هم انصراف بدی

در کد نظام وظیفه باید بزنی ۳ و در بند ۳۲ باید بزنی دانشجوی دوره غیر روزانه هستم


دانشگاه حل شد . ممنونم . 
اما نظام وظیفه نه . مطمعنی که این سه هست ؟ فکر کنم 12 باشه ها !*

----------


## SINA.M18

> بچه ها من فارغ التحصیل نظام جدیدم ... ما سال 98 امتحان خرداد دادیم ولی چرا برای من سال اخذ دیپلم رو میزنه 97؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


آقا منم موندم  :Yahoo (21):  خودم فارغ التحصیل نظام جدید هستم امسال خرداد 98 قبول شدم ولی تو ثبت نام کنکور (که دومین بارمه دارم شرکت میکنم تو کنکور) کد سوابق تحصیلی رو زدم میگه سال اخذ دیپلم 97  :Yahoo (21):  حالا چیکار کنم این درسته یا نه؟ مگه سال 98 فارغ التحصیل نشدیم میگه سال اخذ دیپلم 1397؟

----------


## Fawzi

> بچه ها من فارغ التحصیل نظام جدیدم ... ما سال 98 امتحان خرداد دادیم ولی چرا برای من سال اخذ دیپلم رو میزنه 97؟؟؟؟؟؟؟





> آقا منم موندم  خودم فارغ التحصیل نظام جدید هستم امسال خرداد 98 قبول شدم ولی تو ثبت نام کنکور (که دومین بارمه دارم شرکت میکنم تو کنکور) کد سوابق تحصیلی رو زدم میگه سال اخذ دیپلم 97  حالا چیکار کنم این درسته یا نه؟ مگه سال 98 فارغ التحصیل نشدیم میگه سال اخذ دیپلم 1397؟


وقتی واسه دونفرتون همین منواله 
پس مشکلی نیست .

----------


## FARZAD205

دوستان دیپلم واسه نظام قدیم سال سوم دبیرستان و واسه نظام جدیدا سال یازدهم اخذ میشه

----------


## FARZAD205

> اه یه بار قبلا ثبت نام کرده کنکور مشکلی نبود


دیگه کاریه که شده امروز وقت اداری رو به موته فعلا به سنجش پیام بده فردا صبح هم برو اموزش پرورش

----------


## shahab333

ممنونم میگم من سال 91 دیپلمم رو گرفتم والان تو حین ثبت نام گزینه ترمی واحدی رو باید بزنم؟

----------


## shahab333

دوستان خواهشا کمک کنین

----------


## shahab333

چجوری پیام بدم به سنجش؟

----------


## Fawzi

> ممنونم میگم من سال 91 دیپلمم رو گرفتم والان تو حین ثبت نام گزینه ترمی واحدی رو باید بزنم؟


بله

----------


## Fawzi

> چجوری پیام بدم به سنجش؟


https://request.sanjesh.org/noetrequest/login/

----------


## shahab333

*دوستان ثبت سوابق پیش دانشگاهی من رو نمیاره  من نمیتونم ثبت نام کنم چیکار کنم حالا*؟
هرکی میدونه خواهشا کمک کنید

----------


## FARZAD205

> *دوستان ثبت سوابق پیش دانشگاهی من رو نمیاره  من نمیتونم ثبت نام کنم چیکار کنم حالا*؟
> هرکی میدونه خواهشا کمک کنید


به سنجش پیام دادین؟
اموزش پرورش رفتید؟

----------


## fatima.te

*سلام دوستان وقتتون بخیر.
با توجه به اینکه سنجش دوباره ثبت نام رو تمدید کرد.
من یه سوال داشتم.
امسال یکی از همکلاسیام از دانشگاه ازاد انصراف داد، که برا کنکور ثبت نام کنه.از طرفی ازاد مغارتی با ثبت نام کنکور نداره گویا.
ولی بازم ایشون انصراف دادن. حالا توی اطلاعات ثبت نامی باید گزینه دانشجوی انصرافی رو بزنن یا کلا هیچی نزنن.
چون اینطور که از دفترچه راهنما ثبت نام متوجه شدم،واس اونایی منظورشون بود ک دانشجوی سراسری بودن و انصراف دادن .
میشه راهنمایی کنید ؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## Pretty_Lover

سلام تاریخ اخذ دیپلم مهمه؟من 31 خرداد 99 زدم لازمه تغییرش بدم؟

----------


## سرندیپیتی

دوستان من تو شناسنامم فامیلیم تغییر کرده رفتم اموزش پرورش که تو سوابق تحصیلبم درستش کنن گفتن درست شده فردا برو تو سایت سنجش اصلاح کن
الان میرم نشده و با وجود سوابق تحصیلی قابل اصلاح نیس ولی با نظام قدیم که میزنمم یعنی بدون پیش اخه من ترمی واحدیم
با اون میزنم قابل اصلاحه حالا باتوجه ب اینکه معدل تاثیرش مثبته من اگه دیپلمم بزنن قدیم چی میشه؟
اموزش پرورش پشت مدرکم زده که اصلاح شده طبق راب کمیسیون 
ولی تو سایت نزن سایت dipcode

----------


## be_quick

سلام همگی خسته نباشید من واقعا به مشکل برخوردم حرفمو باور نمیکنن ولی سنجش خطا میده میگن هیچی نیس اشکال نداره :Yahoo (21):  واسه همین از شما میپرسم که مطمئن شم، برای ویرایش اطلاعات قبل از اینکه شماره پرونده و کد پیگیری رو وارد کنم از سه گزینه بالایی گزینه ۲: سالی واحدی یا ترمی واحدی / گزینه ۳: نظام قدیم
گزینه ۳ واسه من زده شده ولی چون در بند ۱۳ سال فارغ از تحصیلیو درست وارد کردم خطا میده میگه اگه بند ۱۳ درست وارد شده پس نمیتونه مربوط به نظام قدیم باشه . من ۹۷ پیش دانشگاهیم تموم ش و اولین کنکورو دادم خب من حالا ترمی واحدی سالی واحدی هستم  یا نظام قدیم؟ لطفا اگه میدونید بگید

----------


## be_quick

خدایی فقط امروز تونستم برم سنجش واسه ویرایش امروز اخرین فرصته یعنی انجمن به این پرجمعیتی کسی نیس جواب منو بده؟ :Y (461):  :Yahoo (85):  :Y (708):  :Y (456):  :Y (661):

----------


## سرندیپیتی

> خدایی فقط امروز تونستم برم سنجش واسه ویرایش امروز اخرین فرصته یعنی انجمن به این پرجمعیتی کسی نیس جواب منو بده؟


چونیش دارین ترمی واحدی هستین دیگه
قدیم پیش ندارن

----------


## be_quick

> چونیش دارین ترمی واحدی هستین دیگه
> قدیم پیش ندارن


خیلی ممنونم .خودمم اینو میگم ای خدااااا عجب گیری کردیم میگن الکی گیر میدی گزینه ترمی واحدی رو میزنم ویرایشش میکنم باااااز تو بند 18 زده نظام قدیم بجای ترمی واحدی دیگه هیچی کاری از دستم ساخته نیست بخاطر خدا هم شده دشمنم حتی تو وضعیت من گیر نکنه دیگه اعصابی واسم نمونده .. بازم ممنون.

----------


## setayesh.79

منم امروزدقیقا با همین موضوع مواجه شدم ولی اصلن جای نگرانی نیسن عزیزم    من امروز فهمیدم که ما نظام قدیم نیستیم!!!! :Yahoo (4):  نظام سالی واحدی ترمی واحدی هستیم   من امروز خیلی بابت این موضوع استرس گرفتم ولی خدارو شکر مشکل از من بود که در هنگام ورود به ویرایش دکمه نظام قدیم رو انتخاب کردم و بعد  رفتم قسمت ویرایش و بعدش که خواستم تایید کنم خطا زده بود که بند 13 اشتباه انتخاب شده

----------


## Hanalily

:Yahoo (105):

----------


## Mr_ES

> سلام همگی خسته نباشید من واقعا به مشکل برخوردم حرفمو باور نمیکنن ولی سنجش خطا میده میگن هیچی نیس اشکال نداره واسه همین از شما میپرسم که مطمئن شم، برای ویرایش اطلاعات قبل از اینکه شماره پرونده و کد پیگیری رو وارد کنم از سه گزینه بالایی گزینه ۲: سالی واحدی یا ترمی واحدی / گزینه ۳: نظام قدیم
> گزینه ۳ واسه من زده شده ولی چون در بند ۱۳ سال فارغ از تحصیلیو درست وارد کردم خطا میده میگه اگه بند ۱۳ درست وارد شده پس نمیتونه مربوط به نظام قدیم باشه . من ۹۷ پیش دانشگاهیم تموم ش و اولین کنکورو دادم خب من حالا ترمی واحدی سالی واحدی هستم  یا نظام قدیم؟ لطفا اگه میدونید بگید


ترمی واحدی هستین ،نظام قدیم مال خیلی وقت پیشه.

----------


## Mr_ES

> خیلی ممنونم .خودمم اینو میگم ای خدااااا عجب گیری کردیم میگن الکی گیر میدی گزینه ترمی واحدی رو میزنم ویرایشش میکنم باااااز تو بند 18 زده نظام قدیم بجای ترمی واحدی دیگه هیچی کاری از دستم ساخته نیست بخاطر خدا هم شده دشمنم حتی تو وضعیت من گیر نکنه دیگه اعصابی واسم نمونده .. بازم ممنون.


به پشتیبانی سنجش پیام بفرست ، اگه جواب ندادن یا گفتن چیزی نیست ،زیاد گیر نده ، این چیزا زیاد مهم نیست

----------


## be_quick

> به پشتیبانی سنجش پیام بفرست ، اگه جواب ندادن یا گفتن چیزی نیست ،زیاد گیر نده ، این چیزا زیاد مهم نیست


ازتون ممنونم ، والا زیاد گیر نمیدم دو تا از سال ها م اشتباه وارد کرده بودن همون موقع گفتم ، گفتن چیزی نیس تا امروز که اونم شد حرف من و درست شد، مثله اینکه همه درست میگن جز من مگه خلافش ثابت شه تو اطرافیانم. :Y (592):  :Yahoo (81):

----------


## Ngizz

> خیلی ممنونم .خودمم اینو میگم ای خدااااا عجب گیری کردیم میگن الکی گیر میدی گزینه ترمی واحدی رو میزنم ویرایشش میکنم باااااز تو بند 18 زده نظام قدیم بجای ترمی واحدی دیگه هیچی کاری از دستم ساخته نیست بخاطر خدا هم شده دشمنم حتی تو وضعیت من گیر نکنه دیگه اعصابی واسم نمونده .. بازم ممنون.


تو برگه ثبت نام من قسمت پاسخگو به سوالات نظام آموزشی زده نظام ترمی واحدی یا سالی واحدی یا نظام قدیم. اگه مال توام همینه درسته.

----------


## Antonio

سلام 

میگم الان که امتحانات نهایی عقب افتاده ،
کی باید از طریق ویرایش اطلاعات نمره ی نهایی رو در سایت سنجش وارد کنیم ؟

----------


## Pretty_Lover

> سلام تاریخ اخذ دیپلم مهمه؟من 31 خرداد 99 زدم لازمه تغییرش بدم؟


یکی جواب بده تا 12 شب وقت داره فقط لازمه عوضش کنم ؟ یکی دیگه واسم ثبت نام کرده

----------


## CounterStrike

کسي که نوع معافيتش از سربازي "جريمه مشمولان غايب" بوده يعني سربازي نرفته و سربازي رو خريده بايد کدوم گزينه رو براي ثبت نام انتخاب کنه؟ گزينه 1 دارا بودن كارت پايان خدمت هوشمند يا گزينه 2 دارا بودن کارت معافيت دائم هوشمند؟ من گزينه 2 رو انتخاب کردم. مي خواستم مطمئن بشم درست انتخاب کردم يا نه.

----------


## be_quick

> تو برگه ثبت نام من قسمت پاسخگو به سوالات نظام آموزشی زده نظام ترمی واحدی یا سالی واحدی یا نظام قدیم. اگه مال توام همینه درسته.


ممنونم بهش نگاه کردم :Yahoo (81):  :Yahoo (81):

----------


## Antonio

> سلام 
> 
> میگم الان که امتحانات نهایی عقب افتاده ،
> کی باید از طریق ویرایش اطلاعات نمره ی نهایی رو در سایت سنجش وارد کنیم ؟




?????

----------


## Fawzi

> سلام تاریخ اخذ دیپلم مهمه؟من 31 خرداد 99 زدم لازمه تغییرش بدم؟


31خرداد درسته 
سال تحصیلی هم حتما سالی که دیپلم رو گرفتید وارد کنید .

----------


## Fawzi

> سلام 
> 
> میگم الان که امتحانات نهایی عقب افتاده ،
> کی باید از طریق ویرایش اطلاعات نمره ی نهایی رو در سایت سنجش وارد کنیم ؟


بعد امتحانات فرصت میدن واسه وارد کردن نمرات
فعلا لزومی نداره

----------


## Fawzi

> کسي که نوع معافيتش از سربازي "جريمه مشمولان غايب" بوده يعني سربازي نرفته و سربازي رو خريده بايد کدوم گزينه رو براي ثبت نام انتخاب کنه؟ گزينه 1 دارا بودن كارت پايان خدمت هوشمند يا گزينه 2 دارا بودن کارت معافيت دائم هوشمند؟ من گزينه 2 رو انتخاب کردم. مي خواستم مطمئن بشم درست انتخاب کردم يا نه.


 @genzo
اگر اطلاع دارید ایشون رو راهنمایی کنید

----------


## genzo

> کسي که نوع معافيتش از سربازي "جريمه مشمولان غايب" بوده يعني سربازي نرفته و سربازي رو خريده بايد کدوم گزينه رو براي ثبت نام انتخاب کنه؟ گزينه 1 دارا بودن كارت پايان خدمت هوشمند يا گزينه 2 دارا بودن کارت معافيت دائم هوشمند؟ من گزينه 2 رو انتخاب کردم. مي خواستم مطمئن بشم درست انتخاب کردم يا نه.


سلام خسته نباشید 
حقیقتش منم مطمئن نیستم براتون ولی یه سوال میپرسم 
ولی فکر میکنم با توجه به موردی که در دفترچه خوندم کد ا باید باشه یعنی پایان خدمت نه معافیت 
حقیقتا تا حالا موردی که خریده باشه سربازی و کد بخاد را ندیدم

یه سوال ازتون دارم کارت پایان خدمتتون روش چه گزینه ای را نوشته 
الان مال من که معاف شدم نوشته معافیت دائم 
احیانا مال شما که خریدی ننوشته پایان خدمت ؟ 
خصوصی در خدمتم

----------


## CounterStrike

> سلام خسته نباشید 
> حقیقتش منم مطمئن نیستم براتون ولی یه سوال میپرسم 
> ولی فکر میکنم با توجه به موردی که در دفترچه خوندم کد ا باید باشه یعنی پایان خدمت نه معافیت 
> حقیقتا تا حالا موردی که خریده باشه سربازی و کد بخاد را ندیدم
> 
> یه سوال ازتون دارم کارت پایان خدمتتون روش چه گزینه ای را نوشته 
> الان مال من که معاف شدم نوشته معافیت دائم 
> احیانا مال شما که خریدی ننوشته پایان خدمت ؟ 
> خصوصی در خدمتم


سلام. براي من نوشته "کارت معافيت از خدمت دوره ضرورت" و نوع معافيت رو نوشته "جريمه مشمولان غايب". درک من از اين موضوع اين بود که کارت پايان خدمت يعني شما سربازي رفتيد و و بعد از به پايان رساندن مدت مورد نظر، کارت رو دريافت مي کنيد.(براي همين بهش ميگن پايان خدمت) براي همين چون من خدمت نرفتم ولي معافيت گرفتم فکر کردم اين گزينه نميتونه شامل حال من باشه. گزينه دوم در دفترچه "دارا بودن كارت معافي دائم هوشمند (كفالت، پزشكي، ايثارگران و موارد خاص)" است و فکر مي کنم که من شامل "موارد خاص" ميشم. ظاهرا دوست ندارند که گزينه خريد سربازي در صورت غيبت رو بطور رسمي در دفترچه ذکر کنند.

----------


## genzo

> سلام. براي من نوشته "کارت معافيت از خدمت دوره ضرورت" و نوع معافيت رو نوشته "جريمه مشمولان غايب". درک من از اين موضوع اين بود که کارت پايان خدمت يعني شما سربازي رفتيد و و بعد از به پايان رساندن مدت مورد نظر، کارت رو دريافت مي کنيد.(براي همين بهش ميگن پايان خدمت) براي همين چون من خدمت نرفتم ولي معافيت گرفتم فکر کردم اين گزينه نميتونه شامل حال من باشه. گزينه دوم در دفترچه "دارا بودن كارت معافي دائم هوشمند (كفالت، پزشكي، ايثارگران و موارد خاص)" است و فکر مي کنم که من شامل "موارد خاص" ميشم. ظاهرا دوست ندارند که گزينه خريد سربازي در صورت غيبت رو بطور رسمي در دفترچه ذکر کنند.


میگم راستش من کارت معافیت که مربوط به موارد پزشکی یا جانبازی بوده را دیدم ولی مورد شما را متاسفانه نمیدونم
خیلی معذرت میخام حالا امیدوارم دوستان بدونند و کمکتون کنند 
اما حالا از کافی نت های یا بخش نظام وظیفه شهرتون بخش تحصیلش بپرسین پاسخ میدن و اطمینان حاصل کنید
در هر صورت من معذرت میخام بابت ناقص بودن اطلاعاتم

----------

